# Spot Hogg Hunter Sight



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Anybody use one?

What options do you have?....

1. Large guard vs. small guard
2. Wrap vs. no wrap
3. 3,5, or 7 pins
4. .019 or .029
5. Pin color

Is there any options you would change? Anything you dislike about it? Any suggestions?


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

I went to buy a spot hog last year but after looking there are brighter sights out there for less money. I ended up with the trophy ridge hitman and have been very happy, its aluminium 5 pin. Just my opinion though explore your options.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't have the hunter sight, but I do have the real deal wrapped sight. IMO you will not find a stronger built sight, also for this year I believe all of their sights have their bullet proof pins. As far as brightness, I purchased the light for the sight, although I have found if you are hunting from a tree, if you can't see the pins, legal shooting hours have ended. As far as which size pins, I believe that is a personal decision. I have the .029 pins with the large sight ring. As far as the price, they are expensive, but I can't imagine damaging it through normal use. I would not hesitate to buy another.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

uptracker said:


> Anybody use one?
> 
> What options do you have?....
> 
> ...


I bought a used one off AT paid $125. Perfect shape and a sweet sight. Worth every penny

1. Large guard
2. Wrap is a must
3. 5 pins are plenty for me
4. .019 pins
5. I like the yellow, green, orange pins the best.

sent from a mototola fancy phone


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Best designed and toughest sight you'll find. Go with a 5 pin, wrapped, large guard with whatever colors you like. The pins are plenty bright enough for your style of hunting. Good choice!


----------

